# What REALLY annoys you, but probably shouldn't..?



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

F*CKING JAVA UPDATE

F*CK OFF

I DONT WANNA F*CKING UPDATE JAVA LEAVE ME ALONE

C*NT


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Eating cereal, if some milk runs off the spoon and dribbles down my chin, that makes my blood boil.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

The misses


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Livejasmine.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Being on salary and having to work out of hours for no extra money.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

the noise of somebody eating next to me if i'm not

hate that!


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Miranda hart


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

The fat emotional people on super size super skinny.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Commentators in an england match where all they talk about is 1966 and how good they are. Started watchin the matches on mute


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Alex Ferguson


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ben_Dover said:


> Miranda hart


Seriously wanna stab her in the face.

You know her real name is miranda hart ****?

Not surprising is it.


----------



## asc (Oct 9, 2010)

Man united fans.

edit - schoolboy error, not reading the title properly - what really annoys you, *but probably shouldnt*....

in this case, incorrect pronunciation, blatent like they don't even try and just make a sound/slur and expect to be understood. Also being called 'kid' by someone who is around 20 years my junior, or 'lad'.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

When someone knocks on my student accommodation room door

I know they are well within their right, but if I had it my way they would need invitation. Seems I'm always masturbating, p*i*ssing in the sink or jabbing steroids when some c*u*nt wants me


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Subaru imprezzas and their drivers .... :death: :gun_bandana: :2guns:

Apologies @weeman :tongue:


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

Pulling it out when ur gona come . When she's only started the pill lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Foil topped yogurt pots. You try to pull the top off but it rips and then you end up peeling it off in bits. God dam it I want to smash the thing!!!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

edinburgh6982 said:


> the noise of somebody eating next to me if i'm not
> 
> hate that!


This!! Drives me fvcking wild!!


----------



## FreshPrince88 (Apr 2, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> the noise of somebody eating next to me if i'm not
> 
> hate that!


Someone eating down the phone to you is even worse :cursing:

Arrogant w4nkers!


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Some known individual "giving me advice" blatantly telling me what to do!

I know what I am doing I don't need your help or advise if I wanna know something I will fûcking ask you!!!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

FreshPrince88 said:


> Someone eating down the phone to you is even worse :cursing:
> 
> Arrogant w4nkers!


My boss does it, mouth full of food, comes over to my desk, chewing and chopsing, spitting food all over you and telling you to do something he should be doing, ffs I'm trying to waste my day away on UK-M, run your own errands!


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

the fcuking spud man repeatedly calling to my door every other week tryying to sell me his fcuking overpriced spuds. FCUK OFF TA FCUK YOU CNUT IV A TEN KG BAG OF SPUDS OUTA SPAR FOR 3 QUID IN THE KITCHEN!!!!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

people dropping litter makes me want to pick it up and shove it down their throat.


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Everything annoys me lately.

I blame the Test I'm jabbing lol.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I felt terrible for this - last night a big BB guy took it upon himself to try and help me and I snapped at him.

Admittedly it was towards the end of my session, so I was shakey and emotional and fatigued to the point that I could barely even pick up a 25kg plate to load it on the machine. He picked up the a plate and looked at me - I thought he was taking it for himself so I was like, yeah thats ok, help yourself. He said, no - I want to help you, you are struggling...I growled and said well that's the point isn't! I realised I was being a douche and thanked him, told him it had been a really long day...

Although he annoyed me at the time, I realised I was being unreasonable. It was sweet of him I suppose, but when I am in battle mode I can be really impulsive


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

The ungrateful girl who snapped at me last night when I was trying to help her with a 25kg plate she was struggling with.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I swear I get irritated by everything lately. People taking ages to get their money out on the bus. I actually "TUT" out loud. People walking too slow. People walking too close behind me. People who talk on their phone when paying for things at a shop - RUDE. People who chew gum loudly. People who play music out loud in public on their phones. The guy in the gym who always drops his weights when doing dumbbell shoulder press - even if its a light weight. Oh and when listening to my iPod and the headphone wire gets caught on something and pulls them out of my ears. Rage!

I'd be here all day.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

edinburgh6982 said:


> the noise of somebody eating next to me if i'm not
> 
> hate that!


I hate this as well, I know a guy who loves his pasties, he literally rapes the thing, breathing heavy and everything, he will turn and talk to you and he looks like a pasty bomb has just gone off in his face, horrible eater, for some reason he always end up sat next to me doing this, it's infuriating.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

drivers that approach a roundabout and then stop and look even though they can see it's clear on the approach...so you have to start off in poxy first gear again


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Adverts on TV.

Especially for female beauty products, or yoghurts that help you sh1t or sofa adverts with really OTT cheesy presenters.

FOOKIN HATE ADVERTS.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Dr Manhattan said:


> The ungrateful girl who snapped at me last night when I was trying to help her with a 25kg plate she was struggling with.


No way that WASN'T you, was it? *ashamed*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kids eating with their mouths open!!!!!!!!!!!! All the slapping noises, fcuking drives me insane.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

old blokes wearing shorts and trainers with socks that come up to their knees....or just people with varicose veins wearing shorts.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> No way that WASN'T you, was it? *ashamed*


Haha no, don't worry, it wasn't me. I was just pulling your leg :tongue:


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

People touching me, like a pat on the back etc

Weird one tho cos its not like you can say "Stop fcuking touching me" without looking like a nutter.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

People


----------



## jakob (Sep 1, 2012)

Bad grammar.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Spotify adverts

Bro science


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

bad drivers, i am at a point where i refuse to drive at weekends, i live a mile from a massive shopping centre and people just get in my way, i get cut up,takes half hour to do a 5 minute drive, and im sure most of them aint got a licence as there driving is terrible and dangerous at times

and the "we buy any car" advert


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Every fvking time in the media they use the word 'some' as in "some 10 people" or "in some weeks".

Can't they for once be accurate, why do they say this soddding word all the time, instead of just some of the time.

Or

" In the world globally"


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

How this country is run :cursing:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

When some skinny little bit*h leaves his dumbells everywhere and I either fall over them or stub my toe


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought **** off to the java update too, then i got a virus from some java exploit cause i didn't update it. just sayin!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

L11 said:


> F*CKING JAVA UPDATE
> 
> F*CK OFF
> 
> ...


You know you can turn that off don't you ? I do it all the time or i'd be making posts like this every time it happened. lol

And Miranda Hart deserves to be run over by tank.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

my real hate is lazy bastards in supermarket car parks, that drive round and round trying to park as close to the doors as possible, all because they are too bone idle to use their legs and walk a few yards....i followed a young women in once, i was parked up and enjoying a nice cup of coffee in the supermarket cafe, and i could see her still trying to park as close as possible..pathetic, these are the gits that have to take to a wheel chair in their mid 60s because of their sloth.

and as for non disabled ****s using the disabled bays.....i would love to have the balls to slash their tires..lol


----------



## bailey-bose (Dec 30, 2011)

dirty people that think if your hard or bad you have succeed in life :confused1:

How ENGLISH soldiers come out the army and get put in homeless home or live on the street

while NONE ENGLISH get thier house paid for by this country ..... just dont get it :confused1:


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Leaving the tv on when your not in the same room, same with lights. Honestly I'm not tight.......


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone speaking to me who I don't know


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

people that fill an electric kettle right up just to make one cup of tea, and then take umbrage when you point out to them just how wasteful it is to do it.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

SNITCHES


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Threads bein deleted jus as they become interesting


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

forgetting to pull the petrol cap in your car before you fill up!!


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Folk that clatter there teeth off the spoon etc ...


----------



## Reddo (Feb 3, 2013)

People that ask how long you're gonna be using dumbbells or whatever when you've literally just picked them up


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

People telling me how much power I should use, do you pay my f'ing bills?

If you want to start fine, if not F off and find somebody else's tree to hug!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

When im in the bookies and sombody is winning and im not..especially if there playing roulette and my number comes in for them and not me.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

When overweight people say they would do ANYTHING to lose weight...apart from eat less and exercise more!


----------



## Aslan (Nov 21, 2012)

People who wear flip flops whilst lifting....... No idea why, just f*@Ks me off.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

fullyloaded said:


> Leaving the tv on when your not in the same room, same with lights. Honestly I'm not tight.......


I've started to get like this. On the brink of removing my brothers light bulb and TV. Not sure why I'm like it because it's not me paying the bill aha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> People touching me, like a pat on the back etc
> 
> Weird one tho cos its not like you can say "Stop fcuking touching me" without looking like a nutter.


touch them back, they really don`t like that


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> People touching me, like a pat on the back etc
> 
> Weird one tho cos its not like you can say "Stop fcuking touching me" without looking like a nutter.


Same mate. I hate people invading my space.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

This government, I know they're cnuts so nothing they say or do should surprise me!

The digital changover, that wrecked my freeview recorder, its done now!

Self service tills, its not a real woman inside so threats to kill wont help.

Fally down pant boys, I was a stupid [email protected] at their age too!

There are a million more, its what happens with age!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Daily Mail health articles.


----------



## Gab (Jan 20, 2013)

I hate lateness, if you say 7 o'clock that's what it means not 20 past,

People eating crisps when it's quiet, hate crunching noises it really winds me up.

Old people in supermarkets who walk slow then just stop mid aisle so you have to swerve at last minute or you would take them out.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Live jasmin


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

When my mrs leaves everything at her fcuking feet!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

ditz said:


> Live jasmin


Lol, beat to it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Speedway said:


> I hate this as well, I know a guy who loves his pasties, he literally rapes the thing, breathing heavy and everything, he will turn and talk to you and he looks like a pasty bomb has just gone off in his face, horrible eater, for some reason he always end up sat next to me doing this, it's infuriating.


I hear that, i used to work with some guy who used to eat these bacon and mayo subs and he used to dribble, snort, his eyes would bulge and i used to look at him and think " If you make these same sounds/faces during sex then It's no wonder you're f*cking single"

It was horrible, he's slump into what seemed like an intoxicated stupor afterwards, the mayo dribbling down the sides of his mouth looking like he'd just stepped out of an all male sauna. I'm still haunted by this vision today.

@op, i f*cking hate when i'm walking and then some c*nt walking in front of you suddenly stops without first checking there isn't somebody behind him.

It's like driving, when you're about to walk into a "next lane" you check your "Blind spot" to avoid bumping into someone let alone just stop to a sharp halt and cause a mult person pileup behind you, this goes against all pavement etiquette and i honestly have to stop myself from hitting them sharply in the nape of the neck with my elbow or just doing a running half nelson and sweep them into the air.

I'm seriously thinking of getting a 2x4 piece of wood with 2 foot long sharpened metal spikes attached to a neck strap to wear on my chest these days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

TV in general.

The likes of Eastenders, Corry, Emerdale Farm etc. Aside from the shameful acting (ie - David Platt you colossal ****!) Im convinced watching them lowers brain function


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

D3RF said:


> the fcuking spud man repeatedly calling to my door every other week tryying to sell me his fcuking overpriced spuds. FCUK OFF TA FCUK YOU CNUT IV A TEN KG BAG OF SPUDS OUTA SPAR FOR 3 QUID IN THE KITCHEN!!!!


There really is a potato man? I thought it was just something Homer Simpson made up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

When you offer advice to somone in a thread and they ignore you and don't even make the effort to like your post,next time fook yourself,it is manners!(Rare but some snotty nosed little runt just did)


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

People biting cutelry and swallowing loud. Makes me want to punch them in the face


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Really loud keyboard typing and hurting myself due to clumsiness  ..I seem to have been more clumsy than usual lately and smacking my hands on things...it friggin hurts and p!sses me off!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

In the cinema when people scream or laugh out over the top.

In cinema when someone all off a suddens starts crunching packets.

Walking along then all off a sudden the person infront of u bends over to tie laces and you end up penetrating them.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

L11 said:


> F*CKING JAVA UPDATE
> 
> F*CK OFF
> 
> ...


Java update everytime I log on... had it for years, infact last year I actually tired to do it and it was so out of date it would't let me.. so now i have given up

java wnk cnt


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

madmuscles said:


> I hear that, i used to work with some guy who used to eat these bacon and mayo subs and he used to dribble, snort, his eyes would bulge and i used to look at him and think " If you make these same sounds/faces during sex then It's no wonder you're f*cking single"
> 
> It was horrible, he's slump into what seemed like an intoxicated stupor afterwards, the mayo dribbling down the sides of his mouth looking like he'd just stepped out of an all male sauna. I'm still haunted by this vision today.
> 
> ...


What the hell are you talking about. Just stop walking so close to people.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

People who dont like/wont try veg!!


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Poor basic grammer / stupidity.

'Should of' instead of should've.

My sisters jaw clicking when she eats.

Drivers not reading the road markings or indicating.

Football.

The Mrs tidying my stuff up and then forgetting where she put it. I can't ever find anything.

People not putting weights back after them.

Fcuk me, I am Victor Meldrew. (It's my families nickname for me and Ive just realised why)


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, and pornhub buffering


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

monkeybiker said:


> What the hell are you talking about. Just stop walking so close to people.


How else am i meant to pick their pockets? :rolleye:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

edinburgh6982 said:


> the noise of somebody eating next to me if i'm not
> 
> hate that!


This also loud banging noises and sirens


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

When I drink my protien drink in work and some one asks what it is and what it does,every time tho!!!


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

When people mix up 'bought' with 'brought.'

Buy...... Bought.

Bring....brought.

Effin heathens


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

buffetslayer said:


> Poor basic grammer / stupidity.
> 
> 'Should of' instead of should've.
> 
> ...


Sorry just can't resist, you mean grammar?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Are instead of our drives me mad

As in "are cat" what!


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sorry just can't resist, you mean grammar?


Doh!!!! That's a typo, its different lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

buffetslayer said:


> Doh!!!! That's a typo, its different lol


That's a feeble excuse letters aren't even next to each other good try though and how most people spell it, lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

When you get a missed call, you call rite back and they don't pick up!!!

Divys who curl in the squat rack!!

This one fat dude walks in the weights roomand just burps load all the time! Been waiting for the day he looks my way for a spot, he's gonna taste dumbbell!!!


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Football and all the fans. F*ck off with your stupid f*cking game and constant facebook updates about it and talk about something else for a change. Sad c*nts


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

When I'm trying to do wee things (such as lacing up a boot) and then realise I've done it wrong and then having to undo and then redo it... makes me blind with rage. That and stubbing my toes on stuff that I've left lying about (all the worse if theres no one else to blame)


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

FCUKING MOBILITY SCOOTERS!!!!, never an excuse me, could i get past thankyou or anything.

i'm a pedestrian and pavements are meant for us. Get on the road you CNUTS if you wanna go round me and are too ignorant to ask.


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

buffetslayer said:


> Poor basic grammer / stupidity.
> 
> 'Should of' instead of should've.


You mean 'Should Have' ? :lol:

Me:You should have said should have. Have you said that?

You: No, i should have said that instead.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave said:


> TV in general.
> 
> The likes of Eastenders, Corry, Emerdale Farm etc. Aside from the shameful acting (ie - David Platt you colossal ****!) Im convinced watching them lowers brain function


Emerdale farm - showing your age 

Just saying lol...

another one to add..seriously hate it.... When People Type Like This And For Some Backwards Dumb**** Reason Assume Thats Correct


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Lethagized said:


> Football and all the fans. F*ck off with your stupid f*cking game and constant facebook updates about it and talk about something else for a change. Sad c*nts


could talk about bodybuilding ..................... oh wait.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

ditz said:


> Emerdale farm - showing your age
> 
> Just saying lol...


Im not old you cnut! :lol:


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Ignorant employers......

I work in sales and the amount of receptionists that I speak to that can't understand a word of English. I don't blame them, I blame the idiot that employed them and thought 'yeah, they will be perfect for being the first point of my company and answering all the calls'


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> *When you get a missed call, you call rite back and they don't pick up!!!*
> 
> Divys who curl in the squat rack!!
> 
> This one fat dude walks in the weights roomand just burps load all the time! Been waiting for the day he looks my way for a spot, he's gonna taste dumbbell!!!


i know! what do they do, drop the phone and run away from it as soon as they hang up?!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

adverts during films :thumbdown:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

lickatsplit said:


> Ignorant employers......
> 
> I work in sales and the amount of receptionists that I speak to that can't understand a word of English. I don't blame them, I blame the idiot that employed them and thought 'yeah, they will be perfect for being the first point of my company and answering all the calls'


are you sure thats not just the standard response to sales calls?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2013)

Lack of manners is a big one for me, really winds me up. We used to get a winger if we didnt say please or thank you, some kids now are just plain ignorant.

Manners costs nothing!


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Dublin said:


> When you hold the door open for someone and they dont say thank you.


I get this from a lot of old people..p*ss me right off!


----------



## Denzel (May 7, 2012)

Football, hate everything about it, second to that fancy dress parties. Hate both with a passion.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

saxondale said:


> are you sure thats not just the standard response to sales calls?


ha ha, no, its normally a cut off tone


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

The fat pigeon that sits on the roof.. watching me washing my car before dropping 3lbs of sh!t on the roof that runs down the whole side of the car!


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Dublin said:


> When you hold the door open for someone and they dont say thank you.


oh yes, this funks me off no end, I normally say thank you for them at the top of my voice


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Child actors, British mostly. Little sh1ts, can't stand them. Especially that little fvck who was in the student favourite Hollyoaks.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Sara cox, nick grimshaw, Vernon Kay, Charlie sloth, Ashley banjo, street dance films, jake and the Neverland pirates, people getting emotional over horse meat, rihanna, jay z, kanye west, Scott mills..the list is endless


----------



## rambofem (Jul 5, 2012)

crying babies/kids they give me a headache:cursing:


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Those two 118 118 chaps ......


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Carbs!! Just so damn good :'(


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Moon pig advert, can't stand it.


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's a feeble excuse letters aren't even next to each other good try though and how most people spell it, lol


Best part is I know its 'ar' lol. Really need to proof read lol


----------



## buffetslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sara cox, nick grimshaw, Vernon Kay, Charlie sloth, Ashley banjo, street dance films, jake and the Neverland pirates, people getting emotional over horse meat, rihanna, jay z, kanye west, Scott mills..the list is endless


Good call on street dance films!!


----------



## Mackerel (Aug 24, 2012)

People who don't butter the toast and/or jam to the edge of the bread.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

slow people in supermarkets.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

MF88 said:


> Child actors, British mostly. Little sh1ts, can't stand them. Especially that little fvck who was in the student favourite Hollyoaks.


It wound me up to hear jake from two and a half men (absolute legend when he was a kid) has now grown up found religion and has decided that the show is demeaning to women and various other twaddle


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> people in supermarkets.


Fixed for you lol


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

people doing 45mph or worse, 40, on a 60mph road. i always end up right behind them aswell gggrrrrrr


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

The fvcking phrase "How good is that?", fvcking hate it. Especially when it's used by a company on their adverts, sounds so unprofessional.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Sara cox, nick grimshaw, Vernon Kay, Charlie sloth, Ashley banjo, street dance films, jake and the Neverland pirates, people getting emotional over horse meat, rihanna, jay z, *kanye west*, Scott mills..the list is endless


Didn't mind him on CD and LR, but when he started autotune singing I completely went off him.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The L Man said:


> I swear I get irritated by everything lately. People taking ages to get their money out on the bus. I actually "TUT" out loud. People walking too slow. People walking too close behind me. People who talk on their phone when paying for things at a shop - RUDE. People who chew gum loudly. People who play music out loud in public on their phones. The guy in the gym who always drops his weights when doing dumbbell shoulder press - even if its a light weight. Oh and when listening to my iPod and the headphone wire gets caught on something and pulls them out of my ears. Rage!
> 
> I'd be here all day.


All of them ^^^^^ :thumb:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

People putting an imaginary apostrophe in the word want. *IT'S "WANT" YOU CVNTS NOT "WAN'T"*


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Foil wrapped bread. It's supposed to last for 7 days. I ate mine in two.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

The L Man said:


> The guy in the gym who always drops his weights when doing dumbbell shoulder press - even if its a light weight.


I always do that - would rather do an extra rep than save the energy to put them down neatly. I don't make a scene of it though.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Dave said:


> Lack of manners is a big one for me, really winds me up. We used to get a winger if we didnt say please or thank you, some kids now are just plain ignorant.
> 
> Manners costs nothing!





Mackerel said:


> People who don't butter the toast and/or jam to the edge of the bread.


Both of these^^

people who swear they are sticking to their diet and training regime, but you *know* they aren't, then they wonder why they aren't looking the way they should come strip down time...

People using the fast lane on the bypass....doing 50:cursing:

The whole country getting snow...apart from my area.

People being slow when i am in a hurry(most of the time lol)

The bicep boys staring at me deadlifting in the gym, also their constant use of their phones when i want to use the equipment they are 'are using' no you ain't ****face, you are sitting on fb saying how awesome your session has been:rolleyes:

The shop keeper across the road, serves you whilst on the phone, does my head in as i am always polite, thank him for serving me...and he just carries on his convo:angry:

Women who wear high heels but can't walk in them....you look ridiculous, practise getting it right or wear lower heels...they are only flattering if you can pull them off!

Junkies getting priority service in the pharmacy whilst i am waiting for 20+ minutes to get my wee girls meds....so that they can take their methadone, cause we can't go making them wait in line like the rest of us now...can we?

telesales, government announcement call, marketing calls etc...why do we get so many? and do they really, really have to call EVERY SINGLE EVENING DURING DINNER????

The fact that even when you are the first appointment of the day...the clinic is still running late(how can it be running late? ffs!)

Attention seekers.

People on buses.

The rising cost of most foods.

The way the bank wants to keep insisting that i upgrade my account and take an overdraft...i don't want you to loan me money ya bunch of cvnts, it doesn't matter how many times you try to sell me it, i ain't fekkin interested.

How there is never more than two tills open in the supermarket...at the busiest times of the day....and also, how i always, without doubt pick the one that SHOULD be quickest, but then the card the person in front is using doesn't work, the till feks up, something is burst and it takes forever to get a replacement.

The constant sneaky rises in gas and lecky....bunch of thieving baskits i tell ye!

How if you pay by card ANYWHERE...they know your email addy, phone number etc...

People on fb with their constant updates of every meal they eat, every sh1t they squeeze out etc

Parents letting their young kids play next to busy roads....

The fat baskit next door to Bri, how she has ADHD...no she is a cvnt and if you had bothered to guide at all as a parent...then she wouldn't be the cvnt she has turned out to be<-that one is something we should be annoyed about as a community, and we are

People who use 'z' instead of 's'...cauze thye iz cool bro'

There are more...but shoot me, i sound like a crabbit old cow haaahaaa, so i will stop


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Cardio.


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

The sound of every one eating popcorn at the quite bit before a film starts in the cinema drives me mad lol


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

The phrase 'cleanliness is next to godliness'. What a load of bollox. I looked them up in the dictionary last night. Godly and godsend are next to godliness. Cleanliness was 343 pages away.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

folk driving in the right hand lane on a duel carrageway slower/same speed as folk in the LH lane.......ITS AN OVERTAKING LANE!!!!!! MOVE!!!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Chris86 said:


> The sound of every one eating popcorn at the quite bit before a film starts in the cinema drives me mad lol


I swear I nearly lost it the last time I was in the cinema, LOADS of people scrunching crisp packets, popcorn and slurping on drinks, it just seemed to get louder and louder in my head, nearly had a Michael Douglas 'Falling Down' moment.

Oh and people who don't indicate on roundabouts, generally women or BMW/Audi drivers, utter ****ers.

My rage seems to be ever increasing these days, only a matter of time before I lose it I think.


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

Other people crying. I don't know why this is. It just fvcks me off. Especially when people wail. My mum especially drives me to distraction, although I think this is because I don't like seeing her sad and there's nothing I can do about it? Maybe?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

When people eat soup but you hear the spoon hit there teeth every fcuking mouthfull.

When your looking at something in a shop and some fcuker stands in front of you to look at something (have to stop myself giving them a 2 handed shove into the next aisle)

Men who do the white knight act to get in a womens good book ! It doesnt work and you end up with both sides thinking your a snide fcuk.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Would just like to add that fcuking annoying little cnut in the new Mcdonalds advert "nah your alright"


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

working for people that treat you like an diot.

got layed off at christmas worked for the firm 2.5 years found out today hes took some one else on and he didnt even let me know, probably because the new chap is on lower wages but doing the same job ( i was good at my job and never late, never sick) for mine and his sake im staying indoors today :cursing:


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

women who expect gifts on valentines day... im eating fruit so my man paste tastes nicer for her later...thats all shes getting and thats to much


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

1manarmy said:


> women who expect gifts on valentines day... im eating fruit so my man paste tastes nicer for her later...thats all shes getting and thats to much


men who think women like to swallow....

no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...

blergh, like runny nose poo


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


Some do, but they're fairly rare.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Big_Idiot said:


> Some do, but they're fairly rare.


i just...i just cant imagine enjoying it..

but you are probably right some do...but...EW....

no offence lads...when your willies arent crying out protein packed gunk im all for it but urgh...

/rant


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> i just...i just cant imagine enjoying it..
> 
> but you are probably right some do...but...EW....
> 
> ...


a/s/l?? :laugh:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


I've never asked a girl to swallow, so all the ones that do must enjoy it


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I just p1ss on girls instead.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


i bet you still do though lol :thumb:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

women who arent dirty :cursing: does my head in lol


----------



## ianjay (Jul 21, 2012)

that comment, he only looks like that cause he is on steroids. do people think you just take steroids and get big?


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


some dont i agree...but mine does n thats all im fussed about


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Being handed a pile of money and the notes not facing the same way or in order. Anal i know but 50s, 20s, 10s then fivers and all with the Queens face up. Really bugs me.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MrLulz said:


> I always do that - would rather do an extra rep than save the energy to put them down neatly. I don't make a scene of it though.


This really p!sses me off. It doesn't mean you can get extra rep out, it just means you don't know how to correctly place the dumbbells. Get someone to show you. Dropping them out to the side it asking for an injury by either tearing something or by dropping it on someone's foot and them tearing you a new 4rsehole.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


Bwahaha! I'm going to be cast out for saying this but I don't like it when a girl swallows. It makes me feel sick and I feel sorry for the poor girl!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

barrettmma said:


> i bet you still do though lol :thumb:


lol im engaged that all went out of the window long ago (practising for marriage)


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Big_Idiot said:


> I just p1ss on girls instead.


thats not your fault, you'r a sheep, you cant be expected to be housetrained!!!


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> thats not your fault, you'r a sheep, you cant be expected to be housetrained!!!


Aw thanks, i'm glad you understand, MunchieBites :thumbup1:


----------



## Gynosaur (Mar 12, 2012)

This thread has suddenly become quite interesting...


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

When the person at the till licks there finger to open the shopping bag and then starts touching your food. Drives me insane!!


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

Dimo said:


> When the person at the till licks there finger to open the shopping bag and then starts touching your food. Drives me insane!!


Arghhh yeah that sends the red mist over me too!


----------



## Spearsy (Jan 8, 2013)

People that misuse the word "literally". Like, "It was terrible, I was literally gutted". No you weren't.

Unless you were.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

People saying the word, Facebook, " I will facebook you later "............drives me mad for some reason.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

constantbulk said:


> working for people that treat you like an diot.
> 
> got layed off at christmas worked for the firm 2.5 years found out today hes took some one else on and he didnt even let me know, probably because the new chap is on lower wages but doing the same job ( i was good at my job and never late, never sick) for mine and his sake im staying indoors today :cursing:


Were you employed and made redundant? If so you need to speak to acas as he owes you some compo!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


Sorry that just isn't true I think it's gross but my wife bloody loves it!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Spearsy said:


> Arghhh yeah that sends the red mist over me too!


make them put the food back, I do, did and hate it - that and folding my newspaper across the width rather than down the lenght, make them give me an unfolded one if they do that


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


i think your basing that on your own preference,speaking from a manwhores point of view i have rarely met a woman who doesnt,thankfully 

lol my own mrs will literally take in her mouth,gargle it,spit it back on to (mini me) and lick it all clean again,and thats without asking her,you wanna see the sh1t she does when i ask her pmsl



Big_Idiot said:


> Some do, but they're fairly rare.


really? i dont think so......



MunchieBites said:


> lol im engaged that all went out of the window long ago (practising for marriage)


jebus i hope thats a joke,your sounding like a total catch when it comes to sex :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


We don't think that.... We don't care lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2013)

Bus drivers!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Were you employed and made redundant? If so you need to speak to acas as he owes you some compo!


i am self employed mate so not a leg to stand on i dont think


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

waiting in line at a filling station pump behind a car that apparently doesnt have an owner.Then after 20 minutes some fat tart waddles out with her weeks shopping.YEAH, MY PURPOSE IN LIFE IS TO HAVE TO WAIT FOR YOU WHILST YOU BLOCK THE PUMPS FOR EVERYONE ELSE, YOU FAT, WASTE OF OXYGEN.And relax....................


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

In shops:

Do you want a receipt?, Do you have a Nectar card? Do you have a parking ticket?How do you want to pay?,Do you want cashback? NO.Its a ****in Kit-Kat.Just give me my change.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

essexboy said:


> waiting in line at a filling station pump behind a car that apparently doesnt have an owner.Then after 20 minutes some fat tart waddles out with her weeks shopping.YEAH, MY PURPOSE IN LIFE IS TO HAVE TO WAIT FOR YOU WHILST YOU BLOCK THE PUMPS FOR EVERYONE ELSE, YOU FAT, WASTE OF OXYGEN.And relax....................


That fact they even put mini supermarkets at petrol stations drives me mad. No consideration for me running late. Should only be able to buy drinks and sandwiches at petrol stations.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

People whistling at work/public/anywhere really

Usually sense it's a sign of passive aggressiveness as opposed to them being happy. If they appear in genuine good spirits then I don't mind, but this isn't the case most of the time.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Jimboi said:


> That fact they even put mini supermarkets at petrol stations drives me mad. No consideration for me running late. Should only be able to buy drinks and sandwiches at petrol stations.


What's worse is how some fkwits think that the best time for their weekly shop is during the early commute when the rest of us are trying to get fuel and get to work!

Must be nice to have f**k all to do!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Dave said:


> Bus drivers!


fcukin bastards im always kickin off with bus drivers, 135 to cheetham hill i almost dragged him out his window fcukin puss clot


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Girls in porn movies with real sexy outfits take them off before they fukc:cursing:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

AnotherLevel said:


> People whistling at work/public/anywhere really
> 
> Usually sense it's a sign of passive aggressiveness as opposed to them being happy. If they appear in genuine good spirits then I don't mind, but this isn't the case most of the time.


I was trained from early in my working life to whistle when stressed or the jobs going wrong, customer thinks I`m happy as larry and non the wiser that I`ve just drilled through the wrong wall, her water pipe, the cat or lost a cable I`ve just spent an hour fishing for etc


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

People thinking they are the bees knees when they are really only sub standard.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> men who think women like to swallow....
> 
> no really....it really annoys me NO WOMAN ENJOYS IT...
> 
> blergh, like runny nose poo


The fact that it's fresh enough on your mind to write a rant about it.. Tells me you really love it and a little disappointed you aren't doing so now 

I've never asked for it either.. Maybe I've been lucky - I did tell my ex that the protein content would help her loose weight..that amongst other things fcuk knows why she dumped me :lol:


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

Hearing people crunch on food. :gun_bandana:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

weeman said:


> jebus i hope thats a joke,your sounding like a total catch when it comes to sex :lol: :lol:


that made me laugh


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

People bleating about their rights!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

online sources mugging me right off on postage and packaging charges..

shop assistants asking if i want a bag when i have like 10 items, how the fck else am i going to carry it


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

other gym members .

people that don't indicate.

phil tuffnell.

racists.

homophobes.

women who think there really something, but arn't.

asda shoppers.

pensioners.

white van man.

sorry if i've missed anyone.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

People going out in their dressing gown/pyjamas

Aspiring jezebels who feel the need to pout in every picture pasted online

Primark

Milky locking threads :whistling:


----------



## Adam K (Dec 9, 2012)

When i-tunes opens on start up and freezes my laptop!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

when people say "can I get" instead of "can I have" - I have started arguments in sandwich shops over that one

customer - "can I get a Coke"

me - "no you cant, you can buy, you can have or you can steal but no, you can`t GET!"

shop owner - "will you stop it.............."


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

When my wife says " can we just cuddle tonight "

Instant mood changer !


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

Milky said:


> When my wife says " can we just cuddle tonight "
> 
> Instant mood changer !


happens to me on a regular basis

then she says why you got the hump..........cracks me up


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

people driving in the middle lane of the motorway with no traffic either side. i just cruise past them in the slow lane mugging them right off lololololol


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

people who drive around with old pay and display tickets on their front side window

fat people eating near me (why do they all have tiny mouths?)

hot chicks in flip flops


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Absolutely everything when im on Tren!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

when you in the queue at a slad bar and theres some grotty little kid, PICKING THINGS UP WITH HIS FINGERS, then putting things back!!!.....whilst eating stuff out of his salad box!

AND their parents who think thats acceptable! i bet he had picked his nose at least twice today! c*nt


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

barrettmma said:


> when you in the queue at a slad bar and theres some grotty little kid, PICKING THINGS UP WITH HIS FINGERS, then putting things back!!!.....whilst eating stuff out of his salad box!
> 
> AND their parents who think thats acceptable! i bet he had picked his nose at least twice today! c*nt


Easy way to fix that one... Back the fcuk away from the salad bar and order a steak!!


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

ditz said:


> Easy way to fix that one... Back the fcuk away from the salad bar and order a steak!!


what....on an half hour dinner and when i'm 2 stone over fight weight?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Erm..

Tell the kids to back the fcuk up and order steaks?


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

ditz said:


> Erm..
> 
> Tell the kids to back the fcuk up and order steaks?


erm..

or eat loads of steak and just cross my fingers hoping the weight will drop off and i can order a steak get it back to work and eat it in time before dinner ends pmsl!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

See,, will there's a way, lol


----------



## bigct17 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pretty much everything about going to a supermarket annoys the heck out of me. Also as mentioned above basic error in written and spoken language is annoying.


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

Rhianna, her awful music, and the fact its played over and over again on the radio, in shops and in the gym. Fills me with an insane amount of rage.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> Rhianna, her awful music, and the fact its played over and over again on the radio, in shops and in the gym. Fills me with an insane amount of rage.


Lol, aren't people different I love rhiannas music, and she doesn't fill me with rage

I do however want to destroy our speaker system when that stick 1 xtra on and that fake ghetto dj comes on with the 6 o clock dj and stuff, what a complete and utter fake tool!!!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Other drivers


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

people who feel the need to "point" at me ..

makes me want to snap fingers off


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Paying of stuff with a card and you get up to the till with your card ready to use on the machine, you even tell the person you are paying with card and you insert it into the slot and they say "enter your pin"

Fills me with rage for some reason like "mate I was fooking ready to put my pin in, I'm not one of these dozy twits that don't have there card ready at the till or stand about waiting for the person to tell them to go ahead and enter their pin"


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

chuffy said:


> Paying of stuff with a card and you get up to the till with your card ready to use on the machine, you even tell the person you are paying with card and you insert it into the slot and they say "enter your pin"
> 
> Fills me with rage for some reason like "mate I was fooking ready to put my pin in, I'm not one of these dozy twits that don't have there card ready at the till or stand about waiting for the person to tell them to go ahead and enter their pin"


yes!


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

jeeze i could fill in loads of answers but i will stick to a few....

1: Tv snobs, ohh i wouldnt watch that show its not high brow enough! yeah ok

2: Females that just have to tell every man they speak to within 60 seconds that they have a BF, we dont care WE'RE not trying to get in your knickers.

3: Sales assistants in dept stores, sure you work on the gucci/prada section, but cut the whole your better than anyone else, most likely you cant afford the clothes you sell


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Hotmail users who join UK-M and then flag the activation email as spam.

They are constantly blacklisting us and it takes ages to sort it with them as they think we are sending spam.

It's hard to go back to Hotmail and say "LOOK .. LOOK at the email! It's an account activation email for a forum which this person joined! I don't care if they flagged it as spam, they are clearly an idiot."

Unfortunately thousands of our member notifications fail each month because of people reporting legitimate email as junk.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Dan100% said:


> 2: Females that just have to tell every man they speak to within 60 seconds that they have a BF, we dont care WE'RE not trying to get in your knickers.


the girl I go to for sports masage does this. Has to fit a 'my boyfriend does this' etc comment in every other minute lol


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

ditz said:


> the girl I go to for sports masage does this. Has to fit a 'my boyfriend does this' etc comment in every other minute lol


they think every man just cant resist them, i literally turn my ears off to girls like that.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dan100% said:


> jeeze i could fill in loads of answers but i will stick to a few....
> 
> 1: Tv snobs, ohh i wouldnt watch that show its not high brow enough! yeah ok


I work with a lad that does this, 'X-Factor? What's that? Never heard of it?' Even if you don't watch it it's impossible not to have ever heard about it! Thinks he's an intellectual, he couldn't even spell the word.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Well this is topical, I just picked up a piece of pear to eat, but dropped it on the floor, now when I look at it after picking it up, it's got more hair on it than I do on my head !


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

- overly pushy big issue sellers

- on street political party 'workers' approaching you trying to hand you leaflets)

- jahovas witnesses knocking my door at 10am on a sunday morning

- junkie beggers on the street who's eyes are rolling behind their eye sockets, with an ironic sign that says something along the lines of "please give money for food, I dont take drugs"


----------



## Dan100% (Feb 19, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I work with a lad that does this, 'X-Factor? What's that? Never heard of it?' Even if you don't watch it it's impossible not to have ever heard about it! Thinks he's an intellectual, he couldn't even spell the word.


 idiots lol


----------



## Kneller (Sep 19, 2011)

chuffy said:


> Paying of stuff with a card and you get up to the till with your card ready to use on the machine, you even tell the person you are paying with card and you insert it into the slot and they say "enter your pin"
> 
> Fills me with rage for some reason like "mate I was fooking ready to put my pin in, I'm not one of these dozy twits that don't have there card ready at the till or stand about waiting for the person to tell them to go ahead and enter their pin"


That REALLY gets on my nerves!


----------



## LuLuJJ (Jan 15, 2012)

Luke bites his teeth together really loud.. makes me want to rip them out!!


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I hate people sitting behind me in lectures. Fcuking annoying because I feel like I will be obstructing their desk space if I lean back.

By the end of the lecture my back is stiff as a board.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

People with too much self importance.

Fashion students in my uni campus - self important cvnts usually.

This American bravado theme in any kind of media, adverts, posters etc. I hate the slogan "Home of the brave, land of the free" get lost.

I don't hate Americans just hate that self important "we're better than you" shiny crap.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

someone asking me to repeat myself more than twice = kill frenzy


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

The amount of washing up the misses makes when cooking dinner.

Being screwed for every penny living in this country.

Cards ie Christmas, birthday whatever over priced and look tacky.

Ordering protein powder next day delivery and taking 5 days to turn up.

Getting out of bed in mornings in winter.

The amount of foreigners in this country

Dieting

People who think living on benefits there hole life is acceptable.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

guvnor82 said:


> *Ordering protein powder next day delivery and taking 5 days to turn up. *
> 
> *
> *


Possibly the most infuriating thing noted in this thread!

Or getting a "failed delivery" email, check it and it says driver tried to deliver but there was no one home to sign for package - when you've just spent all day on the couch waiting for a knock at the door.


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Possibly the most infuriating thing noted in this thread!
> 
> Or getting a "failed delivery" email, check it and it says driver tried to deliver but there was no one home to sign for package - when you've just spent all day on the couch waiting for a knock at the door.


Even worse ordering misses phone batter and not being in for delivery.... So clever postman leaves note saying Lpa 22.

So take little note down sorting office and they say been delivered and Lpa stands left parcel at 22 (why didn't thick [email protected] just write that)


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

zack amin said:


> fcukin bastards im always kickin off with bus drivers, 135 to cheetham hill i almost dragged him out his window fcukin puss clot


I bet your one of those ****s that ask if he goes somewhere when it actually says it on the front of the bus lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

people who immediately get out of their seat on planes and start getting their stuff out as soon as the fasten seatbelt sign goes off. They then proceed to get in each others way and stand at an awkward angle like a giffare in a lift for 10 minutes whilst the ramp is getting attached to the front door and a 100 people in front get out first.

The goes for people in the middle of a row at the cinema. Just wait a few flipping moments


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

People disagreeing with my view.

People that give you dirty looks (not the sexual kind)

People that give 'shots' (insults outa nowhere) for no reason then have a smirk I'll soon wipe off their face.


----------



## SirStrokeUrEgo (Sep 27, 2012)

The kardashians!

Swag.

Beta-males, the sort that'll try and tear you down/take the p*ss outa you for something like improving health


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

chuffy said:


> Paying of stuff with a card and you get up to the till with your card ready to use on the machine, you even tell the person you are paying with card and you insert it into the slot and they say "enter your pin"
> 
> Fills me with rage for some reason like "mate I was fooking ready to put my pin in, I'm not one of these dozy twits that don't have there card ready at the till or stand about waiting for the person to tell them to go ahead and enter their pin"


And then they tell you to "take your card out" lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

At the moment. Zorrin


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

My children....if they are even mine that is...

#jeremykylednatest?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

LA Whey 2.2kg at £95.99

Buy three get one free and you also get a free protein bar.. Plus just to sweeten the deal you get 'free super fast delivery'

F*ck LA muscle and active channel


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

only an idiot would buy that.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Zola said:


> only an idiot would buy that.


I'm sure they must have demand for them to spend so much on advertising it, I can't see how anyone can do it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Old cnuts that think they can cut in front of you wen you've patiently waited

No you old bint get old ass behind me!!


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

when your walking down the street and people stop in front of you :banghead:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Zola said:


> when your walking down the street and people stop in front of you :banghead:


Why do some of you people walk so close to others, another one of my hated, people invading my space, especially when walking and queuing!!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Breda said:


> Old cnuts that think they can cut in front of you wen you've patiently waited
> 
> No you old bint get old ass behind me!!


this - I pulled an old guy the other day who had been banging his wifes wheelchair into me in a queue - "tell you what fella, if that was one of my kids behaving like that they would have had a rollicking by now, do you want to act your age or do you want me to tell you off too?"

it was only later a friend pointed out I had basically called out a 90 year old war veteran and his disabled wife.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

saxondale said:


> this - I pulled an old guy the other day who had been banging his wifes wheelchair into me in a queue - "tell you what fella, if that was one of my kids behaving like that they would have had a rollicking by now, do you want to act your age or do you want me to tell you off too?"
> 
> it was only later a friend pointed out I had basically called out a 90 year old war veteran and his disabled wife.


I was sharing your anger for a second there until I thought that through :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

people in the street trying to sell you stuff, i just point to the sky and when the pricks look up to see i walk straight past them,


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> Miranda hart


i concur, this biatch is so unfunny its unreal, how the fk did she get a show on bbc, then they insert fake laughs every five seconds, makes my blood boil.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

1 bloke in my office really snorts, grunts type of noise.

I can stand it if someone had a cold or something thats a bit minging but understandable. Saying that this fella is weird its LOUD as feck and its all day EVERY DAY like at least once every 2 min if not more.

Its so bad people refuse to work with him, have moved office and they have banned the fella from going to meetings with customers etc.

Ive come up with a cure - wire him upto 240v everytime he gives it a grunt he gets a shock - bet he doesnt do it foir much longer. Work are having non of it though :-(


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> this - I pulled an old guy the other day who had been banging his wifes wheelchair into me in a queue - "tell you what fella, if that was one of my kids behaving like that they would have had a rollicking by now, do you want to act your age or do you want me to tell you off too?"
> 
> it was only later a friend pointed out I had basically called out a 90 year old war veteran and his disabled wife.


Fcuk it mate no excuse for rudeness !


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Sales calls and text messages offering pay day loans and insisting I claim some ppi back on a loan/mortgage I never had.

Having to change passwords on works computer every thirty days.


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

jon-kent said:


> And then they tell you to "take your card out" lol


Yeah the whole "right that's you" talking to you like you are a tard

Small kids that walk about caughing. don't know why but it annoys me.

People at the gym. Wish everyone would just FOAD and I'd get the place to myself (prob mentioned a million times on here)

People who panic buy petrol, you are the ones who drive the price up and run the pumps dry. then there are the folk who fight over the pumps, think they should be left to fight each other as there would be 1 less ****splash on earth.

People at restaurants that go "oh look ........" and start reading out the menu to the table. I'm not talking about reading the menu to old people or the partially sighted (that's fine) but just reading out the menu to the table as if no one else can read for themselves.

People who look and comment on your food when it arrives at the table "oh god that's a plate full" crap like that. Mate, I don't know you and you are putting me off watching me eat.

In a quiet restaurant and the waiter says to a couple who have just come in "just take a seat anywhere" and the fookers sit at the next table to you. JESUS! there are other tables and you have just wasted my lunch!

Parking your car far away in a carpark only to come back to your car with someone parked next to you. Feel like kicking fook out of their car.

Ordering a Dominos online or over the phone like a normal person would so you don't have to wait for it on a busy night. You go down to pick it up and struggle to get into the shop as folk have walked in off the street to order. You tell the person you are picking up an order, you get your order and every fooker in the place gives you dirty looks because they are the mongolids who never phoned ahead. How dare you skip the queue and get your pizza while they have to wait 15 mins.

People who don't give you enough space in queues and are shagging your ****. Just wait!

could do pages of folk on trains.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

People who take ages answering the door. You have ordered pizza you have been given a time that the food will arrive its not hard to listen for the bloody door .

You have ordered pizza it has taken 40 minutes to arrive GET YOUR FKING MONEY READY. Don't answer the door then walk back into the room you was just sat In saying "I'll just get the money :S"

Constant moaners. I genuinely don't care that your food is 5 minutes late on champions league final night or new years eve.

I couldn't care less if your food is 20 minutes late when the roads are snowy.

I couldn't care less that your kebab is cold after I have stood on your front banging for 10 minutes In the snow/ringing your phone.

People who walk in front of my car when I'm doing 30.

Got called an idiot for not slowing Down for a woman stood In the middle of the road.

Speed cameras


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

pizza delivery men who are always in a rush but still cant get hot food to me:whistling:


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

People who try and start moaning conversations with you. eg in pubs, supermarkets, petrol stations, fast food places AT BUSY TIMES. saying things like (and I quote):

"Thought it was meant to be fast food"

"You'd think they would have more staff on"

"This is a bloody nightmare"

I don't know you please don't talk to me. Sometimes places get busy, deal with it everyone else has to.

Standing in a queue and the person calls "next please" and the person behind you tries to move in front like they can't see you!

Cash machines - people who take forever like they are trying to hack into the pentagon. Get a mini statement then stand and decide how much they will withdraw, then select cash, get the cash, wait for another reciept, then stand and sort thereselves out infront of the ATM so no one can use it. Get you money and move away, then sort yourselves out.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

theshrew said:


> 1 bloke in my office really snorts, grunts type of noise.
> 
> I can stand it if someone had a cold or something thats a bit minging but understandable. Saying that this fella is weird its LOUD as feck and its all day EVERY DAY like at least once every 2 min if not more.
> 
> ...


Ugh this infuriates me! There is a man at work who snorts up his own snot all the 'kin time. I'm sitting in the CANTEEN and he sometimes sits next to me and does it, I can't hide my face rage but I can hide my physical rage.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

When someone touches me like the receptionist at my kids school. She leant over the desk the other day and stroked an embroidered angel image on the chest of my T-shirt with no prior warning. She just did it and said oh that feels nice. I thought what the fvck. If I did that to her embroidered top she'd go nuts. She's done it twice now! And I hat when people pat you on the back but do it really hard like they're trying to prove to you how hard they can pat a back!!

I hate it when people find out I was in the army and say "I was gonna join the army once".... yeah well you didn't so shut the fvck up. And the question that fvcks off every soldier to ever serve... "how many people have you killed" fvck that boils my p!ss

bad drivers that drift across lanes with no indication or drift across lanes because they're in the wrong lane and don't pay attention to road traffic signs

when I forget to take food to work with me and I end up having to either go hungry all night, eat curry or order takeaway


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

rectus said:


> Ugh this infuriates me! There is a man at work who snorts up his own snot all the 'kin time. I'm sitting in the CANTEEN and he sometimes sits next to me and does it, I can't hide my face rage but I can hide my physical rage.


I feel your pain. You would think I'd be used to after 13 years but no still drives me mad.


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> bad drivers that drift across lanes with no indication or drift across lanes because they're in the wrong lane and don't pay attention to road traffic signs


This, esp when they drift across lanes at round abouts nearly taking your car out the game, you give them a blast of the horn to let them know of the near miss and they look at you like "what's your problem?" becasue they are unaware of their crap driving. STICK TO YOUR LANE!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

chuffy said:


> This, esp when they drift across lanes at round abouts rearly taking your car out the game, you give them a blast of the horn to let them know of the near miss and they look at you like "what's your problem?" becasue they are unaware of their crap driving. STICK TO YOUR LANE!


That's exactly what I have to put up with every day. I go over a roundabout that has a 4 lane approach and 4 lanes on the roundabout. Lane 1 & 2 go up the A1 which is also 4 lanes (lane 3 & 4 are an immediate filter lane) and lane 3 on the approach is for the filter lanes on the A1. There's a massive fvcking sign there that clearly points it all out yet everytime I go over the roundabout someone in lane 2 tries drifting. I can only assume that they can't grasp the concept of a roundabout and think that you just drive in a straight line across the thing! I blast my horn always just before they hit my and they start giving me sh!te out the window like I'm the idiot. I actually had one guy once pull up along side me and start shouting at me. I wound down my window and asked what the problem was and he said I was a cvnt for beeping my horn. I explained to him why I beeped and that the horn is there to alert other drivers of your presence etc, etc and he just said "oh fvck off" and drove away. On the outside I was as cool as cat but on the inside I was having a meltdown with rage :cursing:


----------



## Minty888 (Jul 25, 2012)

Drunks -- when i'm sober,

and when i go into manchester once a week on the bus about 1-1/2 hour trip it's the asian women jabbering away for the entire journey on mobile phones that drive me mad,


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

That saying about having your cake and eat it.

What's the point about having cake and not being able to ****ing eat it?

I'm like Louey at the end of Pumping Iron, I just want my mother****ing cake, man.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

People that talk about social classes. Especially someone who likes to think of themselves as working class gets all ars3y about someone that is better off,reverse snobbery.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> When someone touches me like the receptionist at my kids school. She leant over the desk the other day and stroked an embroidered angel image on the chest of my T-shirt with no prior warning. She just did it and said oh that feels nice. I thought what the fvck. If I did that to her embroidered top she'd go nuts. She's done it twice now!


She blatantly wants your c0ck. She wants some soldier boy action!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

cub said:


> She blatantly wants your c0ck. She wants some soldier boy action!


Agreed, even @lxm would've read those signals loud and clear!


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

........ And another thing that winds me up, when r lasses young en winds his Xbox wire around the controller and it twists the wire.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

When someone asks if you're a bodybuilder before telling you that they know someone who's much bigger / who's really into bodybuilding / who eats and supplements.... basically implying that I'm shit in comparision.

**** right off! :cursing:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

cub said:


> She blatantly wants your c0ck. She wants some soldier boy action!


Well I didn't want to brag! Joking aside though its not even that, there's definitely nothing sexual in it, she's just some weird touchy feely woman. She doesn't even know I was a soldier (my kid thinks I'm a guide!!). That aside though its the whole touching thing. Why touch me, especially without asking first!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Getting no sex and going to sleep


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

HDU said:


> Getting no sex and going to sleep


Getting sex then not being allowed to sleep!!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> When someone touches me like the receptionist at my kids school. She leant over the desk the other day and stroked an embroidered angel image on the chest of my T-shirt with no prior warning. She just did it and said oh that feels nice. I thought what the fvck. If I did that to her embroidered top she'd go nuts. She's done it twice now!


Tbh next time you see her you should lean over the desk tweak one of her nipples and say "oh that feels nice" :lol:

Ps - I was gonna join the army once, how many people have you killed?


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh and one more, random girls that add you on facebook and instantly stalk you!!!!

I had one add me Monday morning, had about a 30 second conversation before deciding to ignore her.. I have then had messages on Facebook every few hours ever since.. I snapped yesterday.. Saw 'hey' pop up on my phone and flipped... I pulled over on the m25 to block and delete the annoying fcuking wench :lol:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

lucs said:


> pizza delivery men who are always in a rush but still cant get hot food to me:whistling:


Haha I actually haven't had that many complaints. But I do take 5 orders at once some times so if the **** doesn't want to open his door quickly im not taking the blame.

Answer your Fking door next time you order :whistling:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> That saying about having your cake and eat it.
> 
> What's the point about having cake and not being able to ****ing eat it?
> 
> I'm like Louey at the end of Pumping Iron, I just want my mother****ing cake, man.


it`s from one of the most famous quotes during the French revolution -

"the peasants are starving"

"let them eat cake"

what do they teach you kids nowadays


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> it`s from one of the most famous quotes during the French revolution -
> 
> "the peasants are starving"
> 
> ...


Good try, junior - but I'm not convinced "let them eat cake" has got anything to do with that trite platitude that is, "having your cake and eating it".

Back to reception for you.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Flubs not writing what her first exercise is on her training updates :cursing:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Those adverts on tv that show those malnourished, bloated Africans with flies drinking water from their eyes

Or those bed ridden aids riddled fellas

Or those fur matted donkeys

In fact any charity advert beggin me for my money. "just 10p a day will help so and so with such and such" **** off mate!!

Oh and I also hate hate it when girls change their status every day on whatsapp and its always something to do with a man and how happy or unhappy she is with him


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

People who constantly talk about football but don't even play it.


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

on the face of it this one may seem a bit extreme(ish) but:

people who constantly post pictures of their kid every single day on facebook - i don't mean like special occasions like birthdays, parties, outdoor visits, parks or that

I mean just a general picture where the kid is standing against a wall in the living room etc trying her hardest to smile but clearly thinking "mum why do you do this to me every day"

and constant updates like:

"that's my baby had her breakfast"

"aw my baby isn't well" (well get the fcuk off facebook and look after her then)

"my baby has the runs, she just sh*t all over my face while i was updating a status on facebook"

we get the point you love your kid, everybody loves their kids but c'mon, you don't need to constantly post how much you love your kid on facebook every single day to let people know (or reasure them) just how much you love your kid


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

When someone has a massive spot with a big whitehead on it. And they leave it staring at you like an eye with no pupil.

POP THAT BITCH IT'S READY AND DISGUSTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Folk that put the milk carton back in the fridge empty or with just a dribble in it:cursing:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

People that claim to support Manchester United because they are glory hunting tw*a*ts

I'd say 'Manchester United fans' but I've only ever met about three


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Liverpool fans ,living in the past


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Religion, especially Christians.

People who hype up their amateur hobbies - if your blog was any good you wouldn't to hype it.

Charity, especially people who treat suffering as a virtue.

People who say 'the real world', 'when you get into the real world', 'you have no idea what the real world is' - when what they are actually describing as the real world is how they feel about their life and circumstances.

People who ask you how many sets youve got left in the gym.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Good try, junior - but I'm not convinced "let them eat cake" has got anything to do with that trite platitude that is, "having your cake and eating it".
> 
> Back to reception for you.


I have to go and have a word with my mother - it won`t be nice, lying to me when I was little.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I have to go and have a word with my mother - it won`t be nice, lying to me when I was little.


"Everybody lies..." - Dr Gregory House


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Pushing the í button on Sky and the info not instantly appearing.

People giving it the big 'un but not being able to deliver.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

People that don't wash their hands after using the toilet in public. If they want to be dirty buggers at home crack on but leaving me having to open a door after their pish stained fingers have touched it. Disgusting


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Reading my old posts. I sound so serious and boy do I go on... not a good sign when I find my own posts too long and rambling to read properly :lol:

I also dislike hearing my own voice recorded - nothing wrong with it, it just doesn't sound like how I hear it in my own head when I speak and that always weirds me out!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I get angry with myself. Now that is not good for me.


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

scottish676 said:


> People that don't wash their hands after using the toilet in public. If they want to be dirty buggers at home crack on but leaving me having to open a door after their pish stained fingers have touched it. Disgusting


use a paper towel to open public toilet door and chuck it when out.

sorted!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> People that don't wash their hands after using the toilet in public. If they want to be dirty buggers at home crack on but leaving me having to open a door after their pish stained fingers have touched it. Disgusting


Not all of us p!ss all over our hands, and some of us keep our c0ck clean. Personally I wash my dirty hands before I touch my c0ck!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Not all of us p!ss all over our hands, and some of us keep our c0ck clean. Personally I wash my dirty hands before I touch my c0ck!


This man has it the correct way round.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

old drivers who take an age to pull out onto a road and then take a lifetime to get up to speed

skinny guys who talk about how there arms have grown from 12' to 12 1/2 inches in a year

guys who stare at themselves in the mirror....if competing and doing poses or checking form fair enough but not just staring at yourself thinking how your going to have your hair that night


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

People who say " amazeballs" or "totes" or any other of them gay studenty words!!!


----------



## L00NEY (Feb 22, 2010)

when a girl puts on her POF profile no sex on a first date but flaunts her tits or wants to be treated like a princess when shes 35


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Blacks. I prefer Millets


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Drivers speeding up when you go to overtake them, on dual carriage way or motorway.


good one....especially when they have been creeping along the road beforehand when it's impossible to overtake.


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

People who throw weights at the gym and break them for everybody else


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

People whispering. The sound of saliva as they over pronounce whispery letters. I could cut their tongues out. I'm getting angry thinking about it.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Threads like this full of tittybabing.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Blacks.


I couldn't eat a whole one..skin is too dry and leathery similar to an elephant's


----------



## blackfairie (Mar 13, 2013)

When I'm in the groove with my walking or jogging and I look down and see my shoe lace coming untied, that annoys the snot outta me.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

The fact that i live in one of billions of galaxies, each with billions of stars, moons, planets in an ever expanding universe and i'm trapped here on this planet.


----------



## balance (Jan 9, 2011)

Tasty said:


> People whispering. The sound of saliva as they over pronounce whispery letters. I could cut their tongues out. I'm getting angry thinking about it.


Almost as bad as when people have white buildup at the corner of their mouths, desperately trying to not look at their mouth to prevent ones self from feeling sick, lol


----------



## huckfead (Feb 11, 2013)

Everything god damn it! :laugh:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> I couldn't eat a whole one..skin is too dry and leathery similar to an elephant's


Not true! They're lovely and smooth. Most come basted in cocoa butter.



balance said:


> Almost as bad as when people have white buildup at the corner of their mouths, desperately trying to not look at their mouth to prevent ones self from feeling sick, lol


Maaaate this is another one. Spit in general. Wipe your mouth you wasteman.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The forum running slow, i post a reply on a thread it takes so long to refresh only to find the thread f*ckin deleted

And when did it become the norm for people to air their filthy laundry out in public?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

the news woman on Planet Rock - STOP BREATHING IN THROUGH YOUR MOUTH BETWEEN SENTENCES its disgusting, who the hell gave her the job wants shooting.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

the missus

lazy people

messy houses

this isnt a probably shouldnt tho,as it purely should.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Rambunctious, badly behaved kids.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

digitalis said:


> *Rambunctious*, badly behaved kids.


Now thats a word i haven't heard in a while


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My toilet bizzarely.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Now thats a word i haven't heard in a while


 :thumb :I like me lexicon mate!


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

music in clothes shops, wtf!!!! went in superdry shop, thought Id entered a fkin nightclub. how loud you want it? you little bstards.

nothing fits in there btw. xl is like a fkin small!!! fkin stupid kids. grrrrr.......lol


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

When my girlfriend puts food in her mouth with a fork, then clamps down on it with her teeth and pulls it out her mouth.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

People that have to top up everything at the till in front of you, phone, electric, gas, internet ffs. I just want a paper!


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Being on salary and having to work out of hours for no extra money.


that enough to p!ss anyone off


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

People that do not indicate! Especially people who think they only have to indicate on entering or exiting a roundabout not both. Pulled onto a mini roundabout last week only to have a stupid young girl turn right into my path with no indicator on. Can't believe she honked the horn at me as though I were in the wrong. F#@king D!ck.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Self service at the petrol pumps is out of order so you have to go in the shop to pay. Then you're asked '2 for a pound'.

I just want to grab them by the throat and squeeze!!!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Job adverts that require risible amounts of qualifications, experience and assorted tickets in relation to the pay.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Please tick this box to accept all 383873483748734 pages of terms and conditions

Unexpected item in bagging area


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Please tick this box to accept all 383873483748734 pages of terms and conditions

Unexpected item in bagging area


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Please tick this box to accept all 383873483748734 pages of terms and conditions
> 
> Unexpected item in bagging area


Oh yeah that fcking self service thing in tescos...Ive actually been seriously close to hitting it!


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

When people take more than 20 minutes to reply to a text. 20 minutes being a generous amount of time.

Bah.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

skd said:


> music in clothes shops, wtf!!!! went in superdry shop, thought Id entered a fkin nightclub. how loud you want it? you little bstards.
> 
> nothing fits in there btw. xl is like a fkin small!!! fkin stupid kids. grrrrr.......lol


Haha sign of getting old when the music's too loud.

Hollister shop annoys me. You need a bloody head torch in there to see any of the clothes!


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

JoePro said:


> When people take more than 20 minutes to reply to a text. 20 minutes being a generous amount of time.
> 
> Bah.


this ^ specially on what's app where you can see they have read it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


>


Lol this one is even worse!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Freeby0 said:


> Oh yeah that fcking self service thing in tescos...Ive actually been seriously close to hitting it!


Im fine now that I know how to use it, I actually save a fortune on my shopping 

Did you know that 8 tins of tuna when put on scales and entered as baking potatoes brings the price down to a quid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> My toilet bizzarely.


Why?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Did you know that 8 tins of tuna when put on scales and entered as baking potatoes brings the price down to a quid


Haha the old backpacker ahem trick.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lol this one is even worse!


That is abominable driving!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

digitalis said:


> That is abominable driving!


I can't believe she didn't just give up and drive away!


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> Im fine now that I know how to use it, I actually save a fortune on my shopping
> 
> Did you know that 8 tins of tuna when put on scales and entered as baking potatoes brings the price down to a quid


no way


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

the word 'Tone'


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Mrwalker said:


> this ^ specially on what's app where you can see they have read it


Yeah and Facebook now too. Haha.

So damn annoying.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Everything annoys me at the moment cos I'm on tren.

Women in particular, I've been on 2 dates this weekend and they were both mental, and now my ex is turning mental too!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Facebook, Twitter and all the other detritus on the Internet that's just so fecking vacuous.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Deleted my FB permanently, most productive thing I've done in a long time.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

People who talk out of their rusty sheriffs badge, people who are Complete helmets, Sock puppets, people who spout bottom gravy, Back nobbers.


----------



## jonesboy (Apr 7, 2013)

At the moment my Mrs eating crisps but I am on the Tren.

I just feel like ramming the packet down her throat lol but I never would just annoys the sh1t out of me.

In my head though I have strangled her several times lol.


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

Islam.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

SammyInnit said:


> Islam.


inb4thisgetspotentiallyoutofhand


----------



## SammyInnit (Apr 29, 2013)

murphy2010 said:


> inb4thisgetspotentiallyoutofhand


Too many people think it; not enough like to say it. I'm saying nothing more on the matter other than freedom of speach is being stifled because of fear to speak against anything, should it cause offence.

Just because you're offended, doesn't mean you're right.


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

people (I'm on tren too)


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

People on tren, your all a bunch of cheating ****ers! :whistling:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone else noticed that lately chavs have started walking in the road instead of on the pavement?

Some walk next to the curb, but some cnuts walk right down the line in the middle, only seems to be chavs though?

Shouldn't annoy me but does, pr!cks


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Trying to put the duvet cover on by myself. I'm nearly hyperventilating by the time I've done it and need a strong whisky.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

faultline said:


> Anyone else noticed that lately chavs have started walking in the road instead of on the pavement?
> 
> Some walk next to the curb, but some cnuts walk right down the line in the middle, only seems to be chavs though?
> 
> Shouldn't annoy me but does, pr!cks


Run the filthy, unwashed deadheads over. Their families won't miss 'em 'cos it's a good excuse for a compensation claim. Keep them in **** and pizza for a few years and some bones for the pitbull. They'll get replaced soon enough.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

faultline said:


> Anyone else noticed that lately chavs have started walking in the road instead of on the pavement?
> 
> Some walk next to the curb, but some cnuts walk right down the line in the middle, only seems to be chavs though?
> 
> Shouldn't annoy me but does, pr!cks


old people are just as bad I`m afraid to say.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

Secret escapes adverts :cursing:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

dirtymusket1 said:


> Secret escapes adverts :cursing:


Sssssssssssshhhhhhh, it's a secret!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Why?


Because l would like to just once go for a dump without having to get the big brush out and scrubbing the pan, badly designed it is....


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Every time I visit the local sell everything shop for a pint of milk."Thatll be 95 pence please, and how about a big bar of chocolate for £1?" Im very tempted to respond."No thanks, how about a smack in the mouth for nothing"


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

people that see me coming in my van and pullout thinking its a van hes bound to be going slowly and then the other bastards then when your passing them on the motorway again its a van he must not pass

bastards , bastards, bastards every last one of them bastards


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

johnnya said:


> people that see me coming in my van and pullout thinking its a van hes bound to be going slowly and then the other bastards then when your passing them on the motorway again its a van he must not pass
> 
> bastards , bastards, bastards every last one of them bastards


bastards i tell you bastards


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> Because l would like to just once go for a dump without having to get the big brush out and scrubbing the pan, badly designed it is....


 :lol:

How very civilised of you to brush after you flush :thumb:


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Livejasmine.


HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Haha sign of getting old when the music's too loud.
> 
> Hollister shop annoys me. You need a bloody head torch in there to see any of the clothes!


I am!!!! lol

yeah that's cos all the clothes are sh1t they don't want you to see them hahaha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnnya said:


> people that see me coming in my van and pullout thinking its a van hes bound to be going slowly and then the other bastards then when your passing them on the motorway again its a van he must not pass
> 
> bastards , bastards, bastards every last one of them bastards


You know what bugs the sh*t out of me,

Van drivers who think they have the right of way and are some kind of " emergency service " .

Your a PARCEL DRIVER not fu*kng bomb disposal :cursing:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

The fact ive just spent nearly £500 on bike wheel and them c*nts couldnt even stick a £2.99 valve adapter in the box:cursing:

theres a woman down the road who has big plastic eye lashes on her vw beetle!! Wtf??!

People who have pictures of their dogs on the back of their cars


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> You know what bugs the sh*t out of me,
> 
> Van drivers who think they have the right of way and are some kind of " emergency service " .
> 
> Your a PARCEL DRIVER not fu*kng bomb disposal :cursing:


f.ck off im no parcel driver ....lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

johnnya said:


> f.ck off im no parcel driver ....lol


Wasn't aimed at you in particular mate...

have to say tho when someone slows me down a bit l tend to think " well there saving me a speading ticket " and gracefully accept it.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> theres a woman down the road who has big plastic eye lashes on her vw beetle!! Wtf??!
> 
> People who have pictures of their dogs on the back of their cars


Yes, "Hilarious" car stickers generally!


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Milky said:


> Wasn't aimed at you in particular mate...
> 
> have to say tho when someone slows me down a bit l tend to think " well there saving me a speading ticket " and gracefully accept it.


lol..i know mate :thumb: ... my vans on a tracker so if im passing somebody on a motorway and theyre doing 65 and im passing at 70 its the choice of work red carding me or pulling back in behind them really does grind my pish


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

digitalis said:


> Yes, "Hilarious" car stickers generally!
> 
> View attachment 125353
> View attachment 125356
> ...


Even the "baby on board" stickers p1ss me off, whats worse is normally overweight women who drive old bangers covered in pink stickers and one that says "powered by angel dust"

F*ckin idiots!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

When beginners who lift asks/says "what should I take"


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Even the "baby on board" stickers p1ss me off, whats worse is normally overweight women who drive old bangers covered in pink stickers and one that says "powered by angel dust"
> 
> F*ckin idiots!!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

On the subject of car stickers, theres a middle eastern guy near my work with a no fear sticker on his car. I stay well clear.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Natties on single body part splits


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

These mutherfcukers standing around in the town wanting you to sign up/take a survey/calculate your gas bills.

They home in on you and start talking when they're still 15 feet away, now I just point to the sky and when they're looking up I walk right on past 

(I got that tip from someone on here but can't remember who!)


----------



## Scotty6Pack (Mar 20, 2011)

Morrison's supermarket self service checkouts. Major workout compared to Tesco self service tills.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

When I am on my motorcycle and people rev their engines or want to race, 99% of the time at red lights. This always leads to me making peoples ears bleed [including mine] and the possibility of me going to prison for criminal speeding. The reason I shouldn't be mad is typically I get a boner from this, and my gf LOVES IT when she is riding on back and I get in the 12-16k RPM range. [one that I SHOULD be mad at is when I take off like a bat out of hell and they don't race me.]

When I get off my motorcycle and have to drive me car after a few days... motorcycles don't get pulled over where I live so I drive fast on the bike. well in the car you can't feel the wind/elements so I drive EVEN FASTER because I am not paying attention and cops pull cars over, not bikes. [never seen ONE pulled over, and only heard of one of my buddies getting pulled over for doing 140mph in a 55 mph zone and he got a verbal warning.]


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

when I am horny as F*ck from test, and I have spotted some eye candy to keep me mentally amused for the next hour on the train and some ugly streak of p!ss comes and stands right in the way of my view... in fact ugly streaks of p!ss just annoy me in general!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Speedway said:


> Eating cereal, if some milk runs off the spoon and dribbles down my chin, that makes my blood boil.


hahahaha does the same thing with me sometimes


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> Natties on single body part splits


Im a natty and im making all kindz of gains on a split xD

although I don't do a single part on a day though


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> Im a natty and im making all kindz of gains on a split xD
> 
> although I don't do a single part on a day though


So you aren't doing a single body part split


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> So you aren't doing a single body part split


hmm I do shoulders with core if that counts ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> hmm I do shoulders with core if that counts ?


If you are making great progress stick with it. It may not be optimum. It might actually be a perfect match for your genetics. But in most natties hypertrophy massively declined after 48 hours and is all but finished after 72.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

What annoys me is the little tw•ts who ride around on scooters with L plates with no intention of passing the motorbike test!!!!

The next one that goes past my house is getting a severe kicking!!!


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Fu*king everything these days.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> What annoys me is the little tw•ts who ride around on scooters with L plates with no intention of passing the motorbike test!!!!
> 
> The next one that goes past my house is getting a severe kicking!!!


I got this kids bike seized

View attachment 125608


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

wet farts


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I got this kids bike seized
> 
> View attachment 125608


Sweet.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> Natties on single body part splits


Good shout. Whats your full body routine I may steal it?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

People not indicating when changing lanes or turning!!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

What really annoys me is when I'm walking round with my bird , now lads I'm not a jealous type in the slightest but when lads look they oogle and literally turn they're heads as I walk past... Now I don't mind a cheeky look in the slightest but ogling just plain ****es me off!!!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> What really annoys me is when I'm walking round with my bird , now lads I'm not a jealous type in the slightest but when lads look they oogle and literally turn they're heads as I walk past... Now I don't mind a cheeky look in the slightest but ogling just plain ****es me off!!!


Pics?


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

In the gym this morning and saw a guy doing bicep curls (with weights, obviously) whilst jogging on the treadmill. Staff said nothing, so presumably no safety risk at all. I guess his thinking was that it saves him time.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

davidmackay said:


> In the gym this morning and saw a guy doing bicep curls (with weights, obviously) whilst jogging on the treadmill. Staff said nothing, so presumably no safety risk at all. I guess his thinking was that it saves him time.


Multi-tasking in the gym. Did he have a barbell on his shoulders as well?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Laurieloz said:


> Multi-tasking in the gym. Did he have a barbell on his shoulders as well?


and kettlebells in his pockets.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

KRIS_B said:


> What really annoys me is when I'm walking round with my bird , now lads I'm not a jealous type in the slightest but when lads look they oogle and literally turn they're heads as I walk past... Now I don't mind a cheeky look in the slightest but ogling just plain ****es me off!!!


is she a lot taller than you?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

KRIS_B said:


> What really annoys me is when I'm walking round with my bird , now lads I'm not a jealous type in the slightest but when lads look they oogle and literally turn they're heads as I walk past... Now I don't mind a cheeky look in the slightest but ogling just plain ****es me off!!!


really annoys me when people pretend they have fit bird


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> really annoys me when people pretend they have fit bird


Allright then well here you go dickwad ... No oogling or ill kick the living **** outta ya!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

the smell of alcohol off old men literally oozing out their pores as you pass them in the street at like 9:00am in the morning, smelly [email protected]!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

People riding their horses on the road, national speed limit of 60 and they tell you to slow down.

How about fvck off and ride your horse on the field where it belongs.

I love horses but this does my head in.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

When they play **** tunes in the gym


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

I work pretty long hours and when I'm not working (never) I enjoy relaxing with no noise or talking.Recently people talking has become as offensive as noisy damn eaters!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

People talking on the phone at checkouts


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

L11 said:


> People talking on the phone at checkouts


Read an article about some checkout girl refusing to serve someone while she was on the phone lol.. will post it when i get into work


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

dbaird said:


> Read an article about some checkout girl refusing to serve someone while she was on the phone lol.. will post it when i get into work


 @L11's post was in reference to that fella as there is another thread on the topic a bit further down.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> People riding their horses on the road, national speed limit of 60 and they tell you to slow down.
> 
> How about fvck off and ride your horse on the field where it belongs.
> 
> I love horses but this does my head in.


this does my head in personally. theres acres and acres of fields to ride on, also lots of 30 roads you can use. no need to go on national speed limit roads if your horse cant take flying past at the limit (yes i ride)


----------



## massmuscle (May 29, 2013)

A third party in a phone conversation.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

gycraig said:


> this does my head in personally. theres acres and acres of fields to ride on, also lots of 30 roads you can use. no need to go on national speed limit roads if your horse cant take flying past at the limit (yes i ride)


We get allot of that round by me.. has been some bad accidents too with the horse ending up having to be put down due to broken legs.

The country is full of bridal paths, so use them!


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Wolfy on BigBrother...


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

People that watch sh*t like big brother


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

facebook and twitter.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> People that watch sh*t like big brother


Cant help what the misses watches.... its not all about me :cool2:

(hence why it shouldnt annoy me)


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> When someone knocks on my student accommodation room door
> 
> I know they are well within their right, but if I had it my way they would need invitation. Seems I'm always masturbating, p*i*ssing in the sink or jabbing steroids when some c*u*nt wants me


That's on hell of a party trick :thumbup1:


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

when there is a set of double doors and only one is open, so you get a massive stream of daft cnuts all trying to filter through one door, when someone could just take the initiative and open the other side. just thinking about it pi$$es me off

people who stop and talk at the bottom of an escalator

the voicemail indicator on an iphone- that little red blob drives me nuts and its the only reason i listen to the fuking things

people who collect cups at festivals for the chance of a free beer

maybe i repress too much? :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

Those gay boys with there white teeth in,

The only way is essex and anything towie related .


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

People in gangs of three who block the aisles, seriously fcuk off and talk elsewhere!!!

All this constant heat, im like a thermos at the best of times, but hate running tren during it, and i can forget about dnp whilst it's boiling.

Cardio in gyms too tight to switch the air con on, seriously it won't break the bank.

People who don't open the gym doors when the air con is off, seriously it's like a minutes effort and makes life better for everyone.

And those that open them when the air con is on!!

And my latest, little posse who follow me around, and lift wherever i do, seriously go away, yes i know you can't grow and yes i dwarf you lot

but seriously i really couldn't care less, im just there to do my bit and go home.

Oh and fibre supps, great stuff when you get the balance right, use a tiny bit too much and you're arse feels gang raped by a coat hanger.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Being ignored by lesser mortals on UKM :innocent:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Names on Coca Cola bottles. It now takes me 3 times longer to find a bottle without a mans name or a womans name different to my girlfriends, which ensures I dont look gay or get in trouble with the ball and chain.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Names on Coca Cola bottles. It now takes me 3 times longer to find a bottle without a mans name or a womans name different to my girlfriends, which ensures I dont look gay or get in trouble with the ball and chain.


Or just buy pepsi


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

people who dont listen when having phone insurance/a phone sold to them.

i read your contract terms out, you signed it, i read your insurance documents i told you what was covered and what wasnt you ticked a MASSIVE box saying you understand what was read to you/what the excess was/what the contract said.

basic idiocy. NO your warantee doesnt cover you for a cracked screen when you dropped your phone, the insurance you rejected however does.

we offered to put your sim card in for you, if you rejected that then put a micro sim into a full sized sim hole and got it jammed in thats also not covered under warrantee and genuinely i dont care.

i love my job but so bored of people shouting at me because they rejected a service that they did need.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah but at the same time gycraig, you cant take a **** without someone wanting you to tick a box that states you read and accept the rules......... in modern UK everyone is so **** scared of being sued, the paperwork and signage has increased massively.

There are 6036 words on the carphone wharehouse terms and conditions that you ask customers to sign.

Are you saying youve read all terms and conditions before signing? I dont, I just sign away then wait for someone to tell me that the company has a clause to get out of paying.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Madoxx said:


> Yeah but at the same time gycraig, you cant take a **** without someone wanting you to tick a box that states you read and accept the rules......... in modern UK everyone is so **** scared of being sued, the paperwork and signage has increased massively.
> 
> There are 6036 words on the carphone wharehouse terms and conditions that you ask customers to sign.
> 
> Are you saying youve read all terms and conditions before signing? I dont, I just sign away then wait for someone to tell me that the company has a clause to get out of paying.


but the insurance accepts 97% of claims and all of us go through what is covered and what isnt covered when we go through the insurance contract. its not like there out to get you theres like 4 things not covered by insurance and we go through it every time.

its quite obvious the warantee doesnt cover the phone when you have damaged it, its like driving a car into a brick wall then expecting honda to repair it for you


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I can understand and I guess its important to you, but....... I have House insurance, contents insurance, Liability insurance, car insurance, holiday insurance, phone insurance, sports insurance, breakdown insurance, Life insurance

Remember who covers what and who doesnt is a lot of hassle, phone broke, take to phone shop, car crash, call direct line


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> People in gangs of three who block the aisles, seriously fcuk off and talk elsewhere!!!
> 
> All this constant heat, im like a thermos at the best of times, but hate running tren during it, and i can forget about dnp whilst it's boiling.
> 
> ...


People that over-use the word 'seriously' :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cyclists in central London who think that the highway code doesn't apply to them.

Self righteous little cvnts, next time one of them whizzes past me when I'm walking over a zebra crossing I'm gonna clothesline the b4stard.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

unkempt follk


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Shabby spelling


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Shabby spelling


does my nut in lol


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> People that over-use the word 'seriously' :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


Seriously?!

:lol:


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

When you're at a junction or a roundabout in your car waiting to move, or behind someone who suddenly stops but doesn't indicate. Why the f*ck is it so difficult to move a finger on their sterring column indicator stalk just one sodding inch to let me know where they are going??

That. And lazy slobs who find it so incredible hard to stand upright that they slump over their shopping trolley whilst pushing it. :angry:


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

People who say the same saying over and over again like "Im as hungry as a horse" or "a little birdy told me"


----------



## Fuarknez (Jul 5, 2013)

Java updates, fk it windows updates in general, updates on my phone too, people chewing or eating with their mouth open, junk e-mail, idiots at the gym who don't put their weights back.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> People who say the same saying over and over again like "Im as hungry as a horse" or "a little birdy told me"


Fvcking hell, your irony seemingly knows no bounds.

Unless this is some existential, self-aware moment, but I suspect I'm aiming high, you probably don't have the faintest clue of how you read, writing that.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Fvcking hell, your irony seemingly knows no bounds.
> 
> Unless this is some existential, self-aware moment, but I suspect I'm aiming high, you probably don't have the faintest clue of how you read, writing that.


You have some anger and built up tension inside your head over

Me.

I suggest letting some steam off, maybe a tommy tank?


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> You have some anger and built up tension inside your head over
> 
> Me.
> 
> I suggest letting some steam off, maybe a tommy tank?


I don't have any anger or tension specifically about you - you're not significant enough to warrant it.

I'm a misanthrope, so I'm all equal opportunities about who I hate.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> I don't have any anger or tension specifically about you - you're not significant enough to warrant it.
> 
> I'm a misanthrope, so I'm all equal opportunities about who I hate.


I disagree, but you may continue to be in denial about your true feelings towards me as an individual


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

"oh you were in the army? i was going to do it got all my fitness up but i changed my mind" "how may people have you killed"

And now being in the retail industry people who get annoyed at cashiers for telling customers things IE "pop your card in, put your pin in would you like a receipt, would you like some bla bla for 1 pound today" its there job to get you through fast.

Ugh snappy customers in general people who grab me on an aisle asking for something and they haven't even looked themselves.

General population who shop at bnm bargains


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

Opening my egg container and finding 3 already broken.

Always seems to happen to me :cursing:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Xelibrium said:


> "oh you were in the army? i was going to do it got all my fitness up but i changed my mind" "how may people have you killed"
> 
> And now being in the retail industry people who get annoyed at cashiers for telling customers things IE "pop your card in, put your pin in would you like a receipt, would you like some bla bla for 1 pound today" its there job to get you through fast.
> 
> ...


I get the army one all the time. But they usual fvck their knee! Lol. Next time you get asked the how many people you've killed thing just say loads and gently sniff the air with your eyes shut. Freaks people out! Or tell them about the kill card system where you get a mark on your card for every confirmed kill and the more you have the quicker you get promoted but innocent women and kids deduct points so its a bit if a ball ache if you fvck up!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> I disagree, but you may continue to be in denial about your true feelings towards me as an individual


What the fvck do you know about denial, sunshine.

And you're sure as sh1t not smart so how could I possibly find you sexy...


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

mikep81 said:


> I get the army one all the time. But they usual fvck their knee! Lol. Next time you get asked the how many people you've killed thing just say loads and gently sniff the air with your eyes shut. Freaks people out! Or tell them about the kill card system where you get a mark on your card for every confirmed kill and the more you have the quicker you get promoted but innocent women and kids deduct points so its a bit if a ball ache if you fvck up!


Hahaha ill give this a try maybe the card system was why i was never promoted damn those women and children! 

The knee is a big one i agree or irregular heart beats also..


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> What the fvck do you know about denial, sunshine.
> 
> And you're sure as sh1t not smart so how could I possibly find you sexy...


It seems you still havent released the tension you have towards me


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> It seems you still havent released the tension you have towards me


Picturing you in cross-hairs is more than sufficient, I can assure you.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Picturing you in cross-hairs is more than sufficient, I can assure you.


Obviously not efficient enough my young padawan considering your recurrent hatred towards me


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Obviously not efficient enough my young padawan considering your recurrent hatred towards me


My tip for you, trying to assert intellectual superiority only works if you are intellectually superior, do with that what you will.

As to hatred, as I told you before, I hate everybody equally, I'm sorry to tell you that you hold no special place, there.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> My tip for you, trying to assert intellectual superiority only works if you are intellectually superior, do with that what you will.
> 
> As to hatred, as I told you before, I hate everybody equally, I'm sorry to tell you that you hold no special place, there.


Did I assert intellectual superiority? Wasnt my intention but I see you noticed it, maybe that is saying something 

Im sorry you are angry at the the people in the world, if this is the case perhaps you are mentally different than most other people? Or you have some underlying issues?


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

that people like those towie muppets earn more than a doctors and hardworking people who really make a difference in the world....


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Having to see @Poke and @Jaff0 flirt with each other, wish they'd get a room


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Having to see @Poke and @Jaff0 flirt with each other, wish they'd get a room


I have encouraged him a few times to let his sexual tension towards me off, but he persists not to


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> Did I assert intellectual superiority? Wasnt my intention but I see you noticed it, maybe that is saying something
> 
> Im sorry you are angry at the the people in the world, if this is the case perhaps you are mentally different than most other people? Or you have some underlying issues?


Nope, i just hate everybody.

Seems perfectly healthy and normal to me.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> I have encouraged him a few times to let his sexual tension towards me off, but he persists not to


I see you are as clueless about that as everything else.

At least you're consistent.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> I see you are as clueless about that as everything else.
> 
> At least you're consistent.


If that's the case I suggest you go to specsavers


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Poke said:


> If that's the case I suggest you go to specsavers


Suggest away. Credibility is about as distant as fact and reality for you.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Suggest away. Credibility is about as distant as fact and reality for you.


I disagree with your opinion


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2013)

The Trafford Center. A massive load of sh*te!


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Dave said:


> The Trafford Center. A massive load of sh*te!


I agree mate, went there a couple of weeks back, Bag o shizer.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Having to see @Poke and @Jaff0 flirt with each other, wish they'd get a room


Listen, if you wanna watch you've got to pay.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

what really annoys me is being out bid on ebay at the last second... I take it as a personal attack :sneaky2:


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Paz1982 said:


> what really annoys me is being out bid on ebay at the last second... I take it as a personal attack :sneaky2:


Sniper bidding and shill bidding is strong on ebay! I never do auctions, BIN only.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Te fact that my mrs takes it upon herself to be a personal chauffeur for all her friends and none of them offer any petrol money, whats worse is when i go to use the car the tank is on empty and as usual she was "going to fill up on the way to the supermarket" :cursing:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Sniper bidding and shill bidding is strong on ebay! I never do auctions, BIN only.


somebody argued with me on here that shill bidding never happens - LOL remember, what you see on ebay, is what ebay wants you to see.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

saxondale said:


> somebody argued with me on here that shill bidding never happens - LOL remember, what you see on ebay, is what ebay wants you to see.


They were talking bollocks mate. Ebay practically endorses it, did when I was on there a lot. Higher final price = higher profit.


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

My biggest pet hate is morons who ride there bike on too low a gear so the pedals are going round at 800 mph but the bike is only moving at 1mph ****ing shift up arhghhhhhh so much wasted energy.


----------



## JonnyTwih (Jul 1, 2013)

Lots of things **** me off, the biggest probably being that i let so many things **** me off that really shouldn't! :huh:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Pkant2002 said:


> My biggest pet hate is morons who ride there bike on too low a gear so the pedals are going round at 800 mph but the bike is only moving at 1mph ****ing shift up arhghhhhhh so much wasted energy.


its the modern way - high cadance


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Kids stupid invented words like 'joke' ' bare' and f' ing ' peng'

Drives me insane


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Therealbigbear said:


> Kids stupid invented words like 'joke' ' bare' and f' ing ' peng'
> 
> Drives me insane


As bad as 'whatever' and 'omg' derived from nonentities like Katie Price and now uttered randomly by fat chavs nationwidemg:


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Considered killing my dog yesterday because of the sound he makes when drinking. Tren...


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

digitalis said:


> Sniper bidding and shill bidding is strong on ebay! I never do auctions, BIN only.


Or people selling early mid auction. Seems to be happening quite a lot more these days too


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Kids stupid invented words like 'joke' ' bare' and f' ing ' peng'
> 
> Drives me insane


I haven't heard 'peng'. I'm obviously not down with the kids.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

saxondale said:


> somebody argued with me on here that shill bidding never happens - LOL remember, what you see on ebay, is what ebay wants you to see.


It definitely happens and its very tempting to do it :whistling:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't heard 'peng'. I'm obviously not down with the kids.


your peng :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> your peng :wink:


Am I? Is that a good thing?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I haven't heard 'peng'. I'm obviously not down with the kids.


don`t worry, neither does my 12 year old


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Am I? Is that a good thing?


Yea, stay dench


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Yea, stay dench


Lol is that a typo or another word I don't know?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Lol is that a typo or another word I don't know?


I dont actually know what that 1 means :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I dont actually know what that 1 means :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

@Ackee&Saltfish should know


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Pointless threads


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I dont actually know what that 1 means :lol:





Mr_Morocco said:


> @Ackee&Saltfish should know


Dench meaning something exceptionally astounding, a word coined by lethal b and his cousin emmanuel frimpong both fassyholes lol


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

people who over use 'etc'. It happens loads on here


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Dench meaning something exceptionally astounding, a word coined by lethal b and his cousin emmanuel frimpong both fassyholes lol


apparently the correct usage is "stay denched or get frimponged" according to the teenage oracle

I`m non the wiser


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Teabags in the kitchen sink. Why would you not walk the 3 feet to the bin to put them in the bin?!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Standing ins cue at some food joint for 30 mins then the person in front gets served and THEN at that point to they start to think about what they would like to order. I hate people like that with a passion.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

It's impossible to give someone a direct answer these day in concise English without offending them.

If you don't add a ****ing smily in the end its assumed you are trying to be rude.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

People who put lifts in @Huntingground's UK Muscle Lifting League Table thread without a video as required...


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Christmas cards/decorations fvcking hate having tacky **** plonked around the house.

Door to door

salesman/survey/preachers /they can all fvck off time waisting cvnts.

My misses could quite easily punch her head in today.

The microwave thing don't stop beeping until you open the door.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Poke's logic


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

guvnor82 said:


> Christmas cards/decorations fvcking hate having tacky **** plonked around the house.
> 
> Door to door
> 
> ...


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Mingster said:


> People who put lifts in @Huntingground's UK Muscle Lifting League Table thread without a video as required...


This will be sorted when I'm back from hols mate.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

our lasses (if i can call her that at the moment) dog. Princess daisy-may, the most annoying rat like creature of a dog you could ever come across, was arguing with her last week and it wouldnt stop yapping away and nipping at my leg so i threw it. Since then I've been banished from her families house and only spoke to her via text since


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> our lasses (if i can call her that at the moment) dog. Princess daisy-may, the most annoying rat like creature of a dog you could ever come across, was arguing with her last week and it wouldnt stop yapping away and nipping at my leg so i threw it. Since then I've been banished from her families house and only spoke to her via text since


You threw the dog??!!

I'm surprised she's talking to you at all!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> You threw the dog??!!
> 
> I'm surprised she's talking to you at all!


she barely is to be honest, didnt hurt it by the way, just sick to death of pretending to like the thing.


----------



## Vince J (Jul 4, 2013)

Friends on Facebook constantly posting pics of their babies and posting about every little thing they do. And one in particular who is always entering her baby in these competitions and asking everyone to vote.... her baby isn't even cute.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

When a new pair of kicks cuts the back of your heal, or that little peel of skin beside a finger nail!!!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ser said:


> Both of these^^
> 
> people who swear they are sticking to their diet and training regime, but you *know* they aren't, then they wonder why they aren't looking the way they should come strip down time...
> 
> ...


Firstr post in AGES!! Got a notification for this post...and still have loads to add....BUT every fekkin word is true....so bumped a really old thread...like a total cvnt, don't it really annoy you when someone does that?!? LMFAO

.....lucky you lot got me dropping in to do annoying things on occasion eh? lmfao, have missed most of you, some of you...you couldn't pay me to pretend i have missed...cause yer erseholes  Hope you have all been well and life has been good to you all pmsl xxxxx

(yes, i was given into trouble earlier for not being around...so came back to shout abuse at you all :tongue: )


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

People talking about insulin spiking


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

when I can hear people eating and chewing on their food when I'm not eating or sitting in quiet.. feel myself shaking and have to leave the room every time


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

all the uni students now working in my office moaning about there student loans and how hard uni was ,

The idiots next door who park on my drive

People who moan about things that annoy them

cats in my damn garden

being asked if my works done by the same idiots that have been sitting talking all afternoon

my mum calling to ask why i never call......

yes i have issues


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys in the gym that load up 200kg on the bar, deadlift it with poor form and leave it set up once they're done.


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

the mrs when she comes in and dumps her shoes, bag and coat on the floor right next to the cupboard which houses all the shoes, coats and bags!

they ended up in the garden yesterday and oooops, got rained on! tired of telling her - move it or lose it.

apart from that i am happy as Larry!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Raw meat 1984 said:


> the mrs when she comes in and dumps her shoes, bag and coat on the floor right next to the cupboard which houses all the shoes, coats and bags!
> 
> they ended up in the garden yesterday and oooops, got rained on! tired of telling her - move it or lose it.
> 
> apart from that i am happy as Larry!


 mg: That's harsh! Grounds for divorce I think! :lol:


----------



## Raw meat 1984 (Sep 17, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> mg: That's harsh! Grounds for divorce I think! :lol:


Me tripping over them with a plate full of gammon (last week) i was not happy..... i did tell her she will lose them if she doesnt move them.


----------



## RalphWiggum (Jul 12, 2013)

When people use the squat rack to hold the bar when theyre doing rows/ stiff leg deadlift. For fvck sake!!! Just get it off the ground you fvcking pussy!


----------



## tioc (Jul 16, 2013)

My feking builder who cant get an electrician on site to sort the wiring in my new place but I know of three locally all looking for work, gonna be an ex builder unless he sorts this **** today.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

How xxl gym wear seems to have shrunk to a large I hate how tight they are now a days only zyzz puff looking ****s want tight clothes I like mine abit baggy it's more comfortable

An referring to an EPC vest I got by the way it feels horrible


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

My misses when she washes the dishes.... she doesnt rinse! so any food debris left from the water that said dishes were washed in, dry up and stick to the fvcking dishhh.

Rinse god damn it!! :lol:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> My misses when she washes the dishes.... she doesnt rinse! so any food debris left from the water that said dishes were washed in, dry up and stick to the fvcking dishhh.
> 
> Rinse god damn it!! :lol:


My mrs also can't wash dishes


----------



## raisins (Mar 28, 2013)

When I need a sh1t but don't make it the bog in time. Damn you ancient bowels. :cursing:

People who stop me to ask if my staffy is a staffy. No, he's a ferret in disguise. WTF does he look like.

The rag and bone men with their stupid "Any old iron" endlessly-looping recorded message blaring out of speakers on their sh1t-mobile, audible from 20 streets away.

When my gas and electricity direct debit magically jumps from 40 quid a month to 75 even though I'm using less of both.

Sales people who phone my mobile then get the hump when I start singing "who like the mango" to them down the phone. You phoned me, FFS.


----------



## SCOOT123 (Jul 12, 2013)

When i masturbate and my **** goes inbetween my fingers making it 10 times harder to clean up / lick off.


----------



## dirtymusket1 (May 24, 2008)

That annoying b1tch from the secret escapes adverts i see 100 times every day :nono: :gun_bandana:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

The miserable **** in the gym who never smiles


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ryda said:


> The miserable **** in the gym who never smiles


That would be me, then.

WTF would I wanna smile at anybody in the gym, unless they were female, insanely attractive, and decided that they had to have me for a night in the sack?

Otherwise, I'm completely uninterested, probably listening to something on my mp3 player, wanna get on with my workout and get the hell outta Dodge, and social niceties can wait for those once-in-a-blue-moon moments where I briefly let my misanthropy slide.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> That would be me, then.
> 
> WTF would I wanna smile at anybody in the gym, unless they were female, insanely attractive, and decided that they had to have me for a night in the sack?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ryda said:


> Not saying sit there with a cheesy grin on your face but at least let on to a few people you see in there everyday


Why?

WTF should I? They have nothing I want.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Jaff0 said:


> Why?
> 
> WTF should I? They have nothing I want.


That's you then but if am at gym and some lets onto me al let on back if they ask me for advice I'll give them advice etc


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Why?
> 
> WTF should I? They have nothing I want.


Untill you need someone to help you get that 200kg you where tryin to bench off your chest :laugh:


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Untill you need someone to help you get that 200kg you where tryin to bench off your chest :laugh:


I've been lifting in gyms for nearing 30 years (28, to split hairs). In all that time, I've only once got stuck under a bar. And there was no-one else in the gym at the time, so I managed to drag it down and tip it off. I'd probably be about 17 at the time.

Maybe in the first 5 or 6 years, I did care about others in the gym, fitting in, all that camaraderie and sh1t. But these days, I just want to get as much done as I can whilst I'm there, so why the fvck should I care about social niceties. The gym is not my place for that - maybe it was when I was younger, had loads of free time, and was sad enough to think that society in general gives a flying fvck about people working out, but these days, I couldn't care less about the other people in the gym, I'm too long in the tooth for it. I train and I go for me, no other fvcker.

If you go to the gym looking for somebody to smile to, and get it back, go look in the mirror, or perhaps one of the other lads, stood around in groups, doing fvck all, and spending half of their time with their iPhone glued to their ear.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

ryda said:


> That's you then


Yup.



ryda said:


> but if am at gym and some lets onto me al let on back if they ask me for advice I'll give them advice etc


Coolio.

But see, this is how it works - you go looking for something, and my - well I go for one reason. If you get what you want, and somebody to nod at, smile at, or wink at - every strength to you. Me, well I don't. I'm not looking to make friends, I'm not looking to swap stories, talk sh1t, get or give advice, or any of that bollox. So long as we both get what we want, what fvcking difference does it make?

If it makes me a cvnt, because I've got no intention of smiling at some needy fvcker, then so what? I'm sure he'll find some other bro who'll give him what he needs.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Jaff0 you're just a grumpy old man 

If it works for you then all good


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> @Jaff0 you're just a grumpy old man


Damn straight. You say it like it's a bad thing...



Ackee&Saltfish said:


> If it works for you then all good


Seriously, I get it - I get that some are like that. Perhaps I was never completely gregarious - but all the same, in early years, I did have lots of mates at various gyms I trained at. But life moves on - jobs, marriage(s), kids etc - the time I get in the gym isn't quite as free and easy as it was when I was younger. Plus I tend to hate everybody - keeps me sane - picturing people in crosshairs.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Damn straight. You say it like it's a bad thing...
> 
> Seriously, I get it - I get that some are like that. Perhaps I was never completely gregarious - but all the same, in early years, I did have lots of mates at various gyms I trained at. But life moves on - jobs, marriage(s), kids etc - the time I get in the gym isn't quite as free and easy as it was when I was younger. Plus I tend to hate everybody - keeps me sane - picturing people in crosshairs.


If victor meldrew ever lifted you two would get on :lol:


----------



## Agent David (Dec 20, 2011)

Big hair


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

black shakers grrrr


----------

